# ERG picstory /slash/ show-off!



## cataclysm_child (May 6, 2008)

Hey guys, my first picstory... And hopefully not the last.
Are you ready? Ok, here we go!







Oh man. What a spoiler! 


Let's open this thing. Go go go leatherman!






Just open damnit! 






There we go






1






2






3






It's happening... IT'S HAPPENING!











Wooooooow


Hey, wait a minute. WHERE'S MY DEAN?!






Whatever -_- Pic from the side






Back. I do need to tell you which side it is, right? Definitely...






Outside pic. You probably wouldn't figure that by yourself either...






Some shit on the fretboard I can't get off






Red






Also got this cool switch that makes the finish suddenly turn in to white!






Getting tired?






I'm just trying to kill you with pics here.... ok?






Ok............ I think you've had enough......













































































































NOT! MUAHAHA! KILLKILLKILLKILL!!!






Almost forgot the headstock






Three more guys.... Just three more.






Comparison pic






Aaaand an I-got-way-to-much-money pic




(Or just a mountain-high loan)
The universe and dc747 is for sale btw  For you norwegian guys out there:
Ibanez Universe / Carvin DC747 | FINN torget


Specs:
The Illustrated Luthier/Jesse Hall
Lundgren M8 pickups, swamp ash body with quilted maple top, 30" 7-piece bolt-on neck, ebony fretboard with abalone inlay, 2 volume, 1 tone, 1 toggle switch, sperzel tuners, hipshot strings-through bridge.

And a short video with the high quality sound and video we always get from youtube:


I'm using a podxt with the Shikaru's Heavy patch from this forum btw. It's modified a little bit though.


The End


----------



## Zak1233 (May 6, 2008)

wat a sexual guitar :0


----------



## amonb (May 6, 2008)

Dude that is an awesome collection, and that Illustrated is very, very cool!


----------



## CentaurPorn (May 6, 2008)

oh my......

I DOES WANT


----------



## OrsusMetal (May 6, 2008)

Holy shit you have some nice guitars. That T.I.L. is amazing.


----------



## Justin Bailey (May 6, 2008)

That thing is awesome man, congrats! Also, odd color choice on the carvin. Nice collection too


----------



## Kakaka (May 6, 2008)

It surely looks hot! Congrats, dude!


----------



## Codyyy (May 6, 2008)

Awesome 

But also, that Carvin! I've never seen one like that! Is it just sapphire blue with cherry burst edges or something?


----------



## RgAscendant (May 6, 2008)

Awesome collection man! That Illustrated is pretty orgasmic stuff too!


----------



## Snorelax (May 6, 2008)

Whoa, that is insanely amazing. Jesse does awesome work.

Nice vid also.


----------



## Desecrated (May 6, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## LordCashew (May 6, 2008)

Wow, awesome!!! 

And despite the "youtube sound quality" I found the tone on your clip extremely satisfying...


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 6, 2008)

Codyyy said:


> Awesome
> 
> But also, that Carvin! I've never seen one like that! Is it just sapphire blue with cherry burst edges or something?



It was supposed to be deep blue in the middle with a dark red edge. Didn't come out like I wanted it to though... looks pretty good nevertheless, but I want to give it another try and order a new one to get it how I want it to be. Depends if someone wants to buy this one. Or else I'll just keep it.

Wish they could send pics in the process like Jesse did, that 8-string came out just how I wanted it! 

It just sucks to open the case the first time and be like... hmmmm... ok... wasn't exactly how I wanted it to be 

With the TIL it was more like, WOOOOW that is just awesomer than I could ever try to imagine!


----------



## ibznorange (May 6, 2008)

Thats fucking epic man


----------



## HighGain510 (May 6, 2008)

Very nice man, congrats! Sucks you're located in Norway, that Carvin looks awesome!


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (May 6, 2008)

What happened to the Dean I sent you? Also, I'm going to need that 8 back, that wasn't supposed to go to you.


----------



## ibznorange (May 6, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> With the TIL it was more like, WOOOOW that is just awesomer than I could ever try to imagine!





TheIllustratedLuthier said:


> What happened to the Dean I sent you? Also, I'm going to need that 8 back, that wasn't supposed to go to you.



Yeah, thats way nicer than i would ever expect a dean to be


----------



## halsinden (May 6, 2008)

i have to say man, aside from that being a wondrous looking guitar, full credit to you for making a video with that touch more effort than most do.

well done, sir.

H


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (May 6, 2008)

"Fragile, it must be Italian" 
props to myself for A Christmas Story jokes.


----------



## 7slinger (May 6, 2008)

awesome git


judging by the inlays, the guitar will excel at abnormal rhythms


----------



## -K4G- (May 6, 2008)

HAWT!


----------



## drawnQ (May 6, 2008)

mind me asking who built that for you.


...and how much it cost?

i think i fell in love with a guitar


----------



## DevourTheDamned (May 6, 2008)

damn.
that is one uber sexy beast of an 8.


----------



## crayzee (May 6, 2008)

O! My! God! This is THE SEX, soundwise as well as visually...she just rips your face off, even in the video, which sounds really nice and is done very well. Hothothothot, congrats on that beauty!


----------



## yevetz (May 6, 2008)

Awesome collection....congrats


----------



## Emperoff (May 6, 2008)

That has to be one of the coolest inlays I've ever seen


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 6, 2008)

that carvin looks sick, more pics, PRONTO!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (May 6, 2008)

Niiiice.


----------



## yellowv (May 6, 2008)

Man that 8 looks awesome and sounds BROOOTAL!!! The Carvin finish has to be the coolest I have seen. I love it.


----------



## abyss258 (May 7, 2008)

HOLY SHIT. 

Jesse, we need to talk.   

Seriously, I've never seen a guitar that made me feel like this. and that TONE, even with it being on youtube. SHIT 

I'm just waaaaaay too eloquent right now.


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 7, 2008)

drawnQ said:


> mind me asking who built that for you.
> 
> 
> ...and how much it cost?
> ...



It's built by Jesse Hall aka The Illustrated Luthier. The starting price is $2800-3000 I think... I payed some more because of the inlay and stuff...





D-EJ915 said:


> that carvin looks sick, more pics, PRONTO!



Noooo, don't say that! I mean, it looks cool, but not exactly how I wanted it. It's so annoying, damnit! If someone wants to buy it I will order almost the same thing though, just the 727 version instead, with black hardware, and swamp ash wings (like the bodywood of the TIL). And I want that blue in the middle to be darker, and maybe also the red a little darker.... And I'm really unsure about that koa stripe in the middle... I mean, it looks really cool, but at the same time it kind of ruining the quilted top, you know? I also think that quilted can be even better compared to some other guitars I've seen....

Am I being picky?

Some pics for you...































EDIT:
Made an example of how I want it...




More like that... hehe... My pic-editing skills just rocks!


----------



## ibznorange (May 7, 2008)

Photoshop mastur 

i like it, but i think your actual idea is better


----------



## Thrashmanzac (May 7, 2008)

god i wish i had your life/guitars


----------



## Wiz (May 7, 2008)

That's one sick looking Carvin, I'm loving it  It definitely looks nothing like any 727/747 I've ever seen in person and/or on these forums, very unique.

The 8 is very very nice too, congratz


----------



## drmosh (May 7, 2008)

what wood is the neck made of? (on your 8 I mean


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 7, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Photoshop mastur
> 
> i like it, but i think your actual idea is better



Photoshop is for noobs. Paint is the way to go!




Thrashmanzac said:


> god i wish i had your life/guitars



Stop to believe in God. Sell your car and take a decent loan... $25.000 or so.... and just go crazy. Quit school and start working your ass off to pay it all back. Now you're pretty close
Damn, wish I was done with that working your ass off part




drmosh said:


> what wood is the neck made of? (on your 8 I mean



Not completely sure, but I think it is bloodwood, wenge, flame maple and maple veneer?

Jesse needs to confirm that.


----------



## drmosh (May 7, 2008)

Looks very cool. The bloodwood looks amazing.
I'm getting a 5 piece flamed maple with rosewood veneers for the neck on my 8. can't wait


----------



## TheIllustratedLuthier (May 7, 2008)

cataclysm_child said:


> Not completely sure, but I think it is bloodwood, wenge, flame maple and maple veneer?
> 
> Jesse needs to confirm that.



confirmed.
black = black dyed maple .060" veneer.


----------



## ElRay (May 7, 2008)

The new one's an absolute beauty. 

Did I miss the specs?

Ray


----------



## Groff (May 7, 2008)




----------



## rasav (May 7, 2008)

I love the six bolts for the neck!! and the fret board in lay is awesome!


----------



## Ext789 (May 8, 2008)

IWANT!


----------



## Ruins (May 8, 2008)

O_O this is very hot beast!
congrats dude, you got your self another awesome guitar to your great collection.
like every body else said even for youtube sound quality it sounds awesome!


----------



## Ancestor (May 8, 2008)

Very nice. The carvin is really nice, too. Maybe you are too discriminating?  It's a nice guitar. Still you should have what you want. Looks like no shortage of interested buyers. 

That neck looks amazing on the 8. Sounds great, too, on the video. Really cool.


----------



## gjkung (May 8, 2008)

AHHHHHH!!!!



you just stole my satisfaction with my eight.


----------



## Ryan (May 13, 2008)

How the fuck did I miss this? That guitar looks _amazing_ man.


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 13, 2008)

You got a life...?


----------



## Ryan (May 13, 2008)

Yah right...


----------



## zimbloth (May 13, 2008)

Beautiful guitar man. That is very impressive. I love the inlays, reminds me of the Type O cd cover. I'd love to hear clips with the Invader also, not a big fan of that scratchy POD tone.


----------



## Hcash (May 13, 2008)

Definately amazing... How does it sit with a strap??? Strap button looks akward...


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 13, 2008)

^It feels like it's leaning forward, like the neck is a bit to heavy you know. Other than that it sits ok.


----------



## kruneh (May 13, 2008)

Looks amazing Michael and Jesse. 
The inlays came out great too.


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 13, 2008)

Thank you. I'm very happy with it


----------



## Espaul (May 16, 2008)

I hate you...




for having those guitars, and not me having them..


hvor mye kostet den forresten?


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 16, 2008)

I hate myself too

..for having those guitars, and being such a noob 

Omregnet til norske ble det vel 20.000 inkludert frakt... Tollen slapp jeg unna, 5.000 spart 

Så ble ganske fin pris, med tanke på at en standard ESP ligger på 17-18.000 i butikken her


----------



## liamh (Jan 10, 2009)

That was very fun to read, the guitar is aamazing aswell


----------



## Apophis (Jan 11, 2009)

looks just awesome


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## LordHines42 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ahh, very cool. So that's what that beast looks like up close! And nice collection! I feel your pain with the loans... lol


----------



## Dusty201087 (Jan 11, 2009)

At first I was like, "wait, I didn't know Dean made a bari... they don't make an 8..."

Then it went to .


I can haz Illustrated Luthier?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 11, 2009)

wow, nice stuff.

What did your neighbors say when they saw you lying all those guitars out on the front lawn?


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Jan 11, 2009)

that thing is unreasonably HAWT!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jan 12, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> wow, nice stuff.
> 
> What did your neighbors say when they saw you lying all those guitars out on the front lawn?



Hehe, I don't think they saw it 



LordHines42 said:


> Ahh, very cool. So that's what that beast looks like up close! And nice collection! I feel your pain with the loans... lol



I've sold four of them now, but I still have the loan


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 12, 2009)

dude that guitar is fantastic and your playing is also fantastic


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 12, 2009)

is the dark wood on the neck Wenge?


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jan 12, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> dude that guitar is fantastic and your playing is also fantastic



Thanks Pat! 



Justin Bailey said:


> is the dark wood on the neck Wenge?



Yes it is


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 13, 2009)

ah, nice. I'm trying to decide if I want that or rosewood for my customs neck.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jan 14, 2009)

I love the koa neck of my Carvin  Just to make things even harder for you


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 14, 2009)

nah, I'm more into Wenge and Rosewood for this guitar.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jan 15, 2009)

I think either will be awesome. (not really helping you out now either, haha)


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jan 15, 2009)

Gonna do rosewood, now I gotta find someone to do it. A couple of them fell through. One couldn't get rosewood for the neck apparently. Oh well I'm still waiting to see what another two luthiers say, if they ever get back to me that is.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Jan 16, 2009)

BTW ,TIL's site is not working ,and I didn't see him around for a loong time!


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 16, 2009)

daemon barbeque said:


> BTW ,TIL's site is not working ,and I didn't see him around for a loong time!



I read somewhere on here that he was taking a break. Sucks because his work was definitely my favorite on here.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 16, 2009)

Very pretty new guitar and some very happening older guitars (even if you're selling off your Carvin). Congrats! Thanks again for the awesome set of pictures.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jan 18, 2009)

I replaced it with a pretty similar one.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/64843-ncarvin-s-d-56-lets-just-get-to-the-point.html

Very happy I did


----------



## vansinn (Jan 18, 2009)

Whadda lovely build! I always love The Illustrated's work.
And yes, you have too many Norske Kroner  Nice house too, I miss Norway from my hollidays there.
Maybe I should relocate from Cph to Oslo and take part in the oil money  plus, after all, Norwegians halfways rules the metal scene..


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jan 18, 2009)

Heyhey, wait a minute. I got -130000 Norske Kroner.
....yeah, that's minus


----------



## King Fisher (Apr 26, 2009)

I am so, so insanely jealous.


----------



## splinter8451 (Apr 26, 2009)

Wow, way to resurrect a thread dude haha.

But thanks because this is another guitar I am saving all the pictures of 

Every Illustrated guitar I find I have been saving the pics haha anyone have a link to them all? Or know how many there are?

This one is totally awesome by the way I am real jealous


----------



## Æxitosus (Apr 26, 2009)

what i want to knopw how this guy gets all this money
those look like all custom guitars







do I spy an Ibanez Universe?
and a Music Man?


----------



## skinhead (Apr 27, 2009)

Fucking awesome. I don't have words


----------



## Varkatzas (Apr 27, 2009)

Æxitosus;1479934 said:


> what i want to knopw how this guy gets all this money
> those look like all custom guitars
> 
> do I spy an Ibanez Universe?
> and a Music Man?



Apparently a $25,000 loan does the trick. Lol.


----------



## drmosh (Apr 27, 2009)

Æxitosus;1479934 said:


> what i want to knopw how this guy gets all this money
> those look like all custom guitars



some people work hard?


----------



## cataclysm_child (Apr 27, 2009)

splinter8451 said:


> Wow, way to resurrect a thread dude haha.
> 
> But thanks because this is another guitar I am saving all the pictures of
> 
> ...



I know Jesse have some on his myspace, I suppose you´ve been there already, if not: MySpace.com - The Illustrated Luthier - 24 - Male - Bay Area, California - www.myspace.com/theillustratedluthier



Æxitosus;1479934 said:


> what i want to knopw how this guy gets all this money
> those look like all custom guitars
> 
> 
> ...





Varkatzas said:


> Apparently a $25,000 loan does the trick. Lol.



That´s right, haha! And btw, the universe is sold, the music man is sold, the carvin is sold (and replaced by another carvin^^) and the 2077 is... you guessed it... sold!



drmosh said:


> some people work hard?



If I only were one of them


----------



## AeonSolus (Apr 27, 2009)

This thread is gonna be bumped to the end of times! .

Hey mike, i sent you a profile comment, go there


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Apr 27, 2009)

So did you ever get your dean?


----------



## cataclysm_child (Apr 28, 2009)

^No


----------



## AeonSolus (Apr 28, 2009)

Dean? 

EDIT: OH


----------



## cataclysm_child (Apr 28, 2009)

No dean?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 28, 2009)

now buy my 7 string bass and/or agile baritone, so i may continue my gearwhoring!!!

i haven&#180;t ever had the pleasure of really being a gearwhore, selling my bass after having it for so little time is the closest i&#180;ve ever been to "gearwhoredom"

i still love that damned TIL 8 string... SO HAWT


----------



## cataclysm_child (Apr 28, 2009)

7 string bass? I&#180;m actually looking for a bass... but I think 5 strings is enough, first I need some money though..

I can tell you that I&#180;m pretty much settled now though. Years and years of buying, selling and trading and now FINALLY I have found what I want, hehe.

Well, there&#180;s one more guitar.... and... oh, now I&#180;m starting again


----------



## AeonSolus (Apr 28, 2009)

^ a hello Kitty 8 string


----------



## cataclysm_child (Apr 28, 2009)

^I wish


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 28, 2009)

5 strings being enough is exactly what i found out... i don&#180;t play harmonies that high on my rhythm guitars, so it&#180;s not worth it for my use... i just need looooow notes!


----------



## cataclysm_child (Apr 28, 2009)

You needed to get one before you realized that? Hehe... That&#180;s kinda funny 

I mean, it was a 7 string. What about trying 6 first? Or even 5


----------

